# Tamiya Ferrari 360 Spider



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

After taking a couple of week away from building to restock supplies I'm ready to start a new project. This time it will be another Ferrari (shocked?), Tamiya's Ferrari 360 Spider.










I did the Revell 360 Spider and wasn't that impressed, even for Revell. I bought this car about a month ago and was saving it for later, I guess it's already later. It's not going to be anything fancy as fas as colors are concerned since Tamiya choose to mold this car in what it looks good in already. The body will be Silverstone, a sort of gun metal color, and the interior will simply be black. Should be an easy build even for me. 



















The top picture is the exterior color, I was thinking about doing the red interior but then I found a SoCal car with black interior I'll do instead. It's a 2002 model, which fits this body style and it's readily accessible with documentation if I need it. I do intend to do the seat belts and stuff but I'm trying to save the really intense detailing for a couple of upcoming race car projects in the works.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Something happened to my build in progress pictures on my camera, seems "someone" deleted them. Hummmm... 



















A bit of fit and finish problems with the engine cover yet to sort out but the Tamiya kit goes together really well. I made two critical errors with this build; I broke one wiper beyond repair so this car only has one, the other was made to look well hidden so hopefully that will pass. The other was a terrible paint scratch just forward of the engine cover that I had to carefully touch up with a brush. It's noticible but just barely. With the top up it covers it so I may put it up permanently, still debating. 

This is the last Ferrari until May, I'm pretty tired of them having done a total of 11 since the beginning of the year (7 in my Revell Ferrari build up, 3 for customers and this one), I have a few of the AMT Pavement Modified Stockers coming early next week, and a large Detail Master order to do them right. I'm not going to be so worried about scratching the paint on those to be sure. This one was going to stay in my collection but my Rabbi told me tonight to finish it up because he wanted it for his display case, so I got a pass on Shabbot I guess. At least I hope he meant to finish it up tonight....uh oh. :X


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

No too bad Pete! You really pounded out the Ferrari's. The coming change will refuel you for sure. 
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautifully job Pete, Like always, "YOUR STILL THE MASTER", Did you make the display design there for the pictures ?, THATS OFF THE HOOK, really shows the car off nicely.

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian, yeah, I outlined it in the Revell Ferrari string, it's just tread plate printed sheet plastic painted silver but it reflects the flash and ambient light really well. I use for pictures.


----------

